# Trapping *****



## Deerslayer20 (Jan 30, 2011)

Me and my brother have 8 **** traps out and hopefully we will catch some tonight.


----------



## CASTIN AND BLASTIN (Jan 28, 2011)

did you bait them


----------



## bobber bob (Jul 20, 2007)

If you catch a boar **** you can make a Tennessee Toothpick out of his you know what! If you don't know, I'll tell you how to make one. I used to **** hunt back in my younger days.

bobber bob


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Best of luck to ya, catch a bunch!!
Let us know how ya do!!


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

bobber bob said:


> If you catch a boar **** you can make a Tennessee Toothpick out of his you know what! If you don't know, I'll tell you how to make one. I used to **** hunt back in my younger days.
> 
> bobber bob


I thought a TN Toothpick was a knife. My cousin used to use one for a swizzle stick.:rotfl:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

bobber bob said:


> If you catch a boar **** you can make a Tennessee Toothpick out of his you know what! If you don't know, I'll tell you how to make one. I used to **** hunt back in my younger days.
> 
> bobber bob


A year ago, my truck had to go into the shop after another car hit while parked (the truck also hit me). I left my lucky **** bacculum sitting on the dash. When I got my truck back, it was gone. My parents picked up my truck and met me halfway since I was at school and took my rental back, but if I had picked it up, I would have raised heck there. Should have taken it out.

If you have extras after trapping, I need one!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

So how much are **** hides going for these days? Back in the 70's and early 80's we made a lot of money trapping and selling hides.

TH


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

$30 to $35


----------



## highpockets (Nov 20, 2005)

Where you selling the hides?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You need to check the trapping laws concerning Furbearing animals.....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> You need to check the trapping laws concerning Furbearing animals.....WW


Mite be a little different than what we have in Texas, there are some BIG ***** over that way, mite be worth more than the 2-5$ for m here....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

headed south 2 said:


> $30 to $35


Pffffftttt http://www.rpoutdoors.com/browducbibov.html


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> So how much are **** hides going for these days? Back in the 70's and early 80's we made a lot of money trapping and selling hides.
> 
> TH


X2

*RACCOON Coat Type
Dry*--XXL $7.00--XL--$5.00--L--$3.00.
*Green*--XXL--$5.00--XL--$3.00--L--$1.00

Far Cry from the prices in the 70's


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

SeaTex said:


> X2
> 
> *RACCOON Coat Type
> Dry*--XXL $7.00--XL--$5.00--L--$3.00.
> ...


Wow, we had it good back in the day.

During junior high, all my money came from trapping(Raccoons and Bobcats). I used to sale to a fur company in Halletsville. Sure was a lot of work, and a lot of fun. I used to read every issue of Fur,Fish, and Game, from cover to cover many times over.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

scwine said:


> Wow, we had it good back in the day.
> 
> During junior high, all my money came from trapping(Raccoons and Bobcats). I used to sale to a fur company in Halletsville. Sure was a lot of work, and a lot of fun. I used to read every issue of Fur,Fish, and Game, from cover to cover many times over.


Yea this time of the year we were running traplines before school and skinn'in em after school. We had a furrier that would swing by the Bellville area once a month.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

wet dreams said:


> Pffffftttt http://www.rpoutdoors.com/browducbibov.html


Those hides aren't tanned! You don't usually sell an untanned pelt, there useless unless your selling it to a tanner....

Tanned raccoon pelts are anywhere from 30 to 35 bucks....

http://www.amazon.com/Tanned-Medium-Raccoon-Fur-Pelt/dp/B0031SQ9RG


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> *RACCOON Coat Type
> Dry*--XXL $7.00--XL--$5.00--L--$3.00.
> *Green*--XXL--$5.00--XL--$3.00--L--$1.00


Man I wouldn't have done it for that money, well I might have even that's good money for back then lol.

Guy from Halletsville would come to El Campo and pick up hides or we'd take them up to him.

headed south 2 we didn't tan hides, that was the buyer/fur company's job. We just sold them the fur.

Like SeaTex we'd run our lines before school and deal with the skinning after school. Man we always had money in our pockets and during my senior year in HS I bought and paid for many a rifle and shotgun with that money.

TH


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Man I wouldn't have done it for that money, well I might have even that's good money for back then lol.
> 
> Guy from Halletsville would come to El Campo and pick up hides or we'd take them up to him.
> 
> ...


I understand now... I trap ***** and yotes, and skin and tan them myself... I thought he was talking about 3 to 5 to 7 dollars tanned hides, my mistake.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you need the trappers lic from TPWD to sell legally

use parts out of cans of cheapest herring you can buy, for bait


----------



## Deerslayer20 (Jan 30, 2011)

CASTIN AND BLASTIN said:


> did you bait them


Yea I think its called Midnight **** or something like that.


----------



## Deerslayer20 (Jan 30, 2011)

wampuscat said:


> Best of luck to ya, catch a bunch!!
> Let us know how ya do!!


We didnt catch any. I think the reason is becouse it was so cold and all that sleat and ice didnt help anything either.


----------



## Deerslayer20 (Jan 30, 2011)

highpockets said:


> Where you selling the hides?


No we do not sell the hides we just sell the **** itself. A big **** usualy cost anywhere around 8-12$


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

*D&W Fur company*



scwine said:


> Wow, we had it good back in the day.
> 
> During junior high, all my money came from trapping(Raccoons and Bobcats). I used to sale to a fur company in Halletsville. Sure was a lot of work, and a lot of fun. I used to read every issue of Fur,Fish, and Game, from cover to cover many times over.


The company out of Hallettsville was D&W Fur. My cousin used to buy for them. If hides were worth now what they were then, we could make a killing with all the ***** around. Found two large ones in the dumpster at our plants clubhouse. Apparently they stay in there waiting for the food scraps.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay, I gotta ask. Who buys a dead raccoon and for what purpose(s)?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

impulse said:


> Okay, I gotta ask. Who buys a dead raccoon and for what purpose(s)?


Big time market for the meat up here in east Texas.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Deerslayer20 said:


> We didnt catch any. I think the reason is becouse it was so cold and all that sleat and ice didnt help anything either.


Yep, I've had a 30 to 40 traps out and after a cold front the first night or two, have caught pert near nothing. But the first night it warms up a bit every thing moves big time.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Deerslayer20 said:


> No we do not sell the hides we just sell the **** itself. A big **** usualy cost anywhere around 8-12$


who are you selling them to?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I made a killing on "water sets".. No bait, just wrap the pan of the coil-spring trap with foil, under an inch or two of water next to a creek bank trail. Curiosity gets the best of them. Using guiding and stepping sticks was a joy as well.

The bridges beneath I-10 b/w Pin Oak rd. and Brookshire in west Katy area were golden. They produced a lot more ***** than areas on the Brazos near Fulshear and many other places. Although that Fulshear area was great for bobcats.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

impulse said:


> Okay, I gotta ask. Who buys a dead raccoon and for what purpose(s)?


I've guess you've never had **** and sweet taters before:biggrin:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Actually yrs back the season was closed on Feb 1, seems as if they added a month to the trappers season. I havn't read the current law but then you couldn't possess a skin for selling after season closed. There were several fur buyers, one of the most popular for most all E Texas was Willard Redell from Silsbee, another came out of Apple Springs. You can thank Bob Barker for the prices we have today....WW


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

I was working on a rice farm back in the 70's.I'd set ten traps around the farm and check them before I had to go to work.Those ten traps would make me between $1500-$2000 a season when those prices were up there and that was a lot of extra money back in those days.I think I was making about $2.60 and hour on the job,so a $10.00-$20.00 **** hide would make you feel rich!!!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

With no trapping the ***** multiply fast.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

trapping put me thru HS gas money, best year was about $2500


if you intend on selling them , shoot them in the head or drown them, learn how to "case" skin a hide and take care of the hide until sold. wash it , snap it out dry then roll up and bag in the freezer until you get enough, sell them thawed out and straight.


ck the state trapping laws carefully


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

In Texas you do need a trappers license ($18.00) to sell hides, most fur-bears are legal through March 31. **** hides just don't bring what they did in the '70s. The guy that ran D&W in Hallettsville used to pick run a lot of routes buying in Texas. Back in the '70s when fur prices sky rocketed they didn't even look at fur quality, they just measured them and priced accordingly. And they would buy ****, opossum, armadillo & rabbit carcasses, they were mostly sold to zoos to feed animals. Always had to have one hind foot attached to ID. Throw in all the carcasses & **** picks - that went to gas money, all the furs would be profit. D&W got into trouble and shut down after they were caught bring bobcats into Texas from Mexico without CITES tags. Now the only buyer I know of is R-P out of Louisiana. They buy furs all over east & northeast Texas. Lots of ***** out there but they aren't bringing very good prices. And this time of year the **** prices usually go down, the furs start to get burn by the sun & they also start to rub bad. The kids still like to go & set traps but mostly now we target bobcats, fox, mink, & coyotes. Cat hides still bring decent money, the others are just neat to catch. And we try to let small cats & females loose, only keeping large toms.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

joliefisher said:


> In Texas you do need a trappers license ($18.00) to sell hides, most fur-bears are legal through March 31. **** hides just don't bring what they did in the '70s. The guy that ran D&W in Hallettsville used to pick run a lot of routes buying in Texas. Back in the '70s when fur prices sky rocketed they didn't even look at fur quality, they just measured them and priced accordingly. And they would buy ****, opossum, armadillo & rabbit carcasses, they were mostly sold to zoos to feed animals. Always had to have one hind foot attached to ID. Throw in all the carcasses & **** picks - that went to gas money, all the furs would be profit. D&W got into trouble and shut down after they were caught bring bobcats into Texas from Mexico without CITES tags. Now the only buyer I know of is R-P out of Louisiana. They buy furs all over east & northeast Texas. Lots of ***** out there but they aren't bringing very good prices. And this time of year the **** prices usually go down, the furs start to get burn by the sun & they also start to rub bad. The kids still like to go & set traps but mostly now we target bobcats, fox, mink, & coyotes. Cat hides still bring decent money, the others are just neat to catch. And we try to let small cats & females loose, only keeping large toms.


Dont you have to take some class for the trappers license?


----------



## Deerslayer20 (Jan 30, 2011)

impulse said:


> Okay, I gotta ask. Who buys a dead raccoon and for what purpose(s)?


Well we really just sell them to anybody who wants them.


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

headed south 2 said:


> Dont you have to take some class for the trappers license?


No, Parks & Wildlife just wants your $18.00 if a residentm more if out of state. And its only if you are selling the hides. You can catch ***** all day long for personal consumption.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

reminds me of my high school days. we ran traps in the morning and afternoon and spotlighted back roads at night. almost every day. in those days 93-97 we sold our hides to a man in magnet, on hwy 60 between bay city and wharton. the average price was 
5-10$ but a good **** would bring $20. we also sold possum for 2-5$ rabbit for 1-3$
nutria for 2-12$ coyote for 10-30$ bobcat for 50-100$. made good money and had a great time doing this. the old man asked us once why we never brought him any skunks he said he'd pay 2-5$ for them.i told him not worth it for me, but he showed me skins from skunks he had killed. 
I have been toying with the idea of getting back into trapping and varmint hunting especially now that my boys are really getting into hunting ages 6 and 8. only problem now is access, we used to be able to just go ask people if they minded us trapping and hunting and we usuall got a yes but these days people will probably just look at you like you are crazy or want to charge some crazy$


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Deerslayer20 said:


> Well we really just sell them to anybody who wants them.


people eat them and possums,

baked w sweet potatoes or bbq'd


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My buddy and I shot 6 bobcats one night and I had a mink in one of the traps.

I don't remember how much the mink brought but the bobcats got us 500 bucks lol.

TH


----------



## Randsims (Oct 7, 2007)

wickll said:


> The company out of Hallettsville was D&W Fur. My cousin used to buy for them. If hides were worth now what they were then, we could make a killing with all the ***** around. Found two large ones in the dumpster at our plants clubhouse. Apparently they stay in there waiting for the food scraps.


I remimber those guys I used to sell to them too in Ganado made lots of cash for a couple months of trapping after school and weekends I would use water sets with foil on the trigger and a little moss covering the trap pulled thin where you could just see the trigger, been showing the boys how to do this some I'm a third generation trapper


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay, is there a place that serves **** and sweet potatoes? It sounds pretty good to at least try. Can't be any worse than some of the stuff I get served here in China.


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

The rancher we lease from gave my son some traps to use and showed him the basics on how to do some dry and wet sets. He is having a lot of fun learning by trial and error, and reducing the **** populations around our feeders. He also learned how to call, and got a nice grey fox. He talked me into getting him a trappers liscense and last weekend sold his first skins ever to the fur buyer making the rounds through Llano. ***** were bringing $3-$5-$8 green, $9 dried. Foxes were $10. We saw some other guys with Possums getting $1, and Bobcats were $50-$80. We are going out again this weekend to trap, call and spolight.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue Devil 7 said:


> The rancher we lease from gave my son some traps to use and showed him the basics on how to do some dry and wet sets. He is having a lot of fun learning by trial and error, and reducing the **** populations around our feeders. He also learned how to call, and got a nice grey fox. He talked me into getting him a trappers liscense and last weekend sold his first skins ever to the fur buyer making the rounds through Llano. ***** were bringing $3-$5-$8 green, $9 dried. Foxes were $10. We saw some other guys with Possums getting $1, and Bobcats were $50-$80. We are going out again this weekend to trap, call and spolight.


Trapping is a lot of fun especially with kids. If you are at the ranch for the weekend, might as well put out a few traps. Even if it's only a few box/live catch traps. http://www.usafoxx.com/fur-tanning-pricelist.htm
With family leases going to single gun type leases and with all the rules of what deer can or cannot be shot, trapping is a way to give kids something to due while they are at the lease. Fur prices are down but they make a heck of a trophy for the young ones to remember the weeked by.
Might be a good ideal for the members of the lease to put a bounty on *****, coyotes etc. There are lots of predators.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Reminds me of a REK song. They pay $2.50 down in Halletsville, but they don't take them alive...


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> My buddy and I shot 6 bobcats one night and I had a mink in one of the traps.
> 
> I don't remember how much the mink brought but the bobcats got us 500 bucks lol.
> 
> TH


TH - We trapped one mink during those years and if I remember right it fetched about 45.00


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

impulse said:


> Okay, is there a place that serves **** and sweet potatoes? It sounds pretty good to at least try. Can't be any worse than some of the stuff I get served here in China.


Last place I saw was across the Tracks...:redface:...Did I just say that...


----------

